# Zugang über einen Linux Rechner ins INet



## FcKoelnUser (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo, wie und was muss ich tun, damit ich mit meinen Win 2000 Rechner über einen Linux Rechner der schon eine INet Verbindung mit ISDN hat ins INet kommen? Linux 9 Prof.

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Habenix (20. Februar 2004)

Der Linux-Recher hat 2 Netzwerkkarten: 1 DSL, 1 LAN

Zur DSL-Netzwerkkarte (statische IP):

192.168.1.1 (z.B.)
255.255.255.0

Zur LAN-Netzwerkkarte (Bemerkung: beide Karten müssen eine IP aus 2 unterschiedliche Netze haben):

192.168.2.1
255.255.255.0

so nun lässt du das Skript

hier laufen

Auf deinen Windows Rechner stellst du als Gateway die 192.168.2.1

das wars


Ciao

Habenix


----------



## FcKoelnUser (20. Februar 2004)

*Suse Linux*

ich habe aber kein DSL, läuft das dennoch?


----------



## hulmel (20. Februar 2004)

> Linux 9 Prof.


Du meinst SuSE 9.0 Prof.?


> ich habe aber kein DSL, läuft das dennoch?


Nein. Du mußt noch einige Änderungen machen:
Die Schnittstelle ist nicht ppp0 sondern ippp0
/etc/rc.d/init.d/functions existiert nicht bei SuSE.


----------



## FcKoelnUser (20. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank, läuft bestens.


----------

